# Toller neuer Bikeladen in Karlsruhe



## Tourenjockel (18. Oktober 2006)

Habe durch Zufall entdeckt dass es im Wal-Mart auch Fahrräder gibt ! 
Riesen Auswahl an tollen Bikes und Klamotten, echt toll, müsst ihr euch mal anschauen.

Gruß Jockel


----------



## Waldgeist (18. Oktober 2006)

Ach der mit den Leitungswasserrohrrädern der Fa. Fischer Leichtbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2006)

Du meinst doch nicht DIE Fischerräder mit der Qualität aus Deutschland, genauer gesagt Karlsruhe? Bhoaa... Da bin ich schon lang auf der Suche nach einem Laden, der die guten Teile führt. Sowas braucht doch jeder! Da gibt es sicher auch ein Downhillbike, oder?


----------



## 1sepp1 (18. Oktober 2006)

hi jockel

na dann nix wie hin und kaufen, kaufen, kaufen......

ist doch bald sperrmüll und da machen sich diese markenräder immer gut vor dem haus. die polnischen sammler mit ihren weissen lieferwagen sind dankbar für solche wasserrohre.

aus drei fahrrädern bekommt man fast die installation für ein bad zusammen.

grüssle

sepp


----------



## ramanujan (18. Oktober 2006)

Fischer Bikes kauft man doch nicht beim Wal-Mart. Da gibts doch extra den Werksverkauf mit Bikes zweiter Wahl. Downhillfullsuspensionmitdoppelbrückengabel für unter hundert Euro!!!


----------



## 1sepp1 (18. Oktober 2006)

hi

das gibt es doch gar nicht!!!

wo ist denn dieser laden?

darf man damit auch mal über einen bordstein probefahren oder ist das zu gefährlich?

grüssle

sepp


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2006)

1sepp1 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> das gibt es doch gar nicht!!!
> 
> ...


Nee... Also wenn du eine Unebenheit unter die Reifen nimmst, oder die Pedale drehst, verfällt ja die Garantie! 
Das ist doch auch viel zu Gefährlich! Also ich würde nicht die Bordsteinkante runter. Das sind doch Mörderdrops für Tyler Klassen oder Vanderham, aber unsereins kann das doch eh nicht.


----------



## Bremsman (18. Oktober 2006)

neeee Tick es können alle !!!!!nur DU nicht !!!!     
sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen   
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Aloha 699 (19. Oktober 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> neeee Tick es können alle !!!!!nur DU nicht !!!!
> sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen
> gruß Bremsman



Nee, er kann es nur dann nicht, wenn ihn jemand anfeuert   

Sorry Tick, musste sein

Aloha


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Oktober 2006)

1sepp1 schrieb:


> hi jockel
> 
> na dann nix wie hin und kaufen, kaufen, kaufen......
> 
> ...



ich glaub das hat sich auch schon bis Polen rumgesprochen, die nehmen die nicht mit. wie sollen die auf polnischen Straßen überleben, es sei denn man muss das Haus umbauen


----------



## wookie (19. Oktober 2006)

welchen wal-mart meinst du den? Bulach oder der beim mann-mobilia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Nee, er kann es nur dann nicht, wenn ihn jemand anfeuert
> 
> Sorry Tick, musste sein
> 
> Aloha


Ich kann nix, und darauf bin ich stolz!


----------



## Wooly (19. Oktober 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> welchen wal-mart meinst du den? Bulach oder der beim mann-mobilia?



Ich glaube er meint den beim Mann Mobilia ... die haben wirklich gar keine so schlechte Radabteilung ... für Anfänger doch vollkommen ausreichend, tragt halt die Nase nicht immer so hoch, teure Räder brechen auch  ... nicht wahr Tick ...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint den beim Mann Mobilia ... die haben wirklich gar keine so schlechte Radabteilung ... für Anfänger doch vollkommen ausreichend, tragt halt die Nase nicht immer so hoch, teure Räder brechen auch  ... nicht wahr Tick ...


Wenns nicht der 4. Rahmenbruch @ all wäre... 
Und es war bis auf einen Kinesis Rahmen nie was günstiges, was gebrochen ist!  

Manchmal fragt man sich dann doch, warum man kein Fischerrad nimmt. Aber die bekäme ich wohl schon im Laden kaputt.


----------



## wookie (19. Oktober 2006)

walmart ist immernoch um welten besser als der neue boc


----------



## Bremsman (19. Oktober 2006)

hast halt ne "tierisch harte fahrweise"mußt ein bischen flow reinbringen  
Wooly :kann bei meinem rad die nase nicht hochhalten (nase zu groß und rad zu Fertig ) spass muß sein gel tick !! 
gehen wir am we zum grünen kasten ????
einfach mal melden 
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Wooly (19. Oktober 2006)

Honi soit qui mal y pense



Tourenjockel schrieb:


> Habe durch Zufall entdeckt dass es im Wal-Mart auch Fahrräder gibt !
> Riesen Auswahl an tollen Bikes und Klamotten, echt toll, müsst ihr euch mal anschauen.
> Gruß Jockel





			
				1sepp1 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> habe heute durch zufall den neuen laden in karlsruhe von B.O.C. entdeckt. er ist in dem ehemaligen baumarkt "praktiker" in karlruhe-west eingezogen.
> riesige auswahl an klamotten, teilen und rädern. dazu viele sachen reduziert.
> endlich gibt es in karlsruhe auch einmal einen laden der grösser ist als ein schuhkarton.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1sepp1 (21. Oktober 2006)

hi wooly

ja und nun? weiter bitte ...........................


ist der hinweis auf ein neues radgeschäft mit einer riesigen auswahl, wie es sie vorher in karlsruhe noch nicht gab, verpönt?


grüssle

sepp


----------



## fez (21. Oktober 2006)

Ja. :Seufz:
Die 75. Vorstellung eines neuen tollen Bikeladens mit irgendwelchem Allerweltszeugs innerhalb einer Woche ist sowas von öde.


----------



## 1sepp1 (21. Oktober 2006)

hi fez

tut mir leid.

kommt nicht mehr vor, da ich niemanden anöden möchte.


wenn hier alles bekannt ist wundere ich mich nur darüber, dass ständig fragen gestellt werden, gerade in diesem bereich, wo es bikeläden in karlsruhe gibt und was man empfehlen kann.


grüssle

sepp


----------



## grobis (22. Oktober 2006)

1sepp1 schrieb:


> wenn hier alles bekannt ist wundere ich mich nur darüber, dass ständig fragen gestellt werden, gerade in diesem bereich, wo es bikeläden in karlsruhe gibt und was man empfehlen kann.
> 
> sepp



Ja ja, es werden ständig die selben Fragen gestellt, weil sich anscheinend niemand die Mühe macht entweder die Suche zu bemühen oder die alte  Beiträge zu durchschauen. 

NEIN, AM BESTEN IST ES DOCH EINFACH EIN NEUES THEMA ZU ERÖFFNEN...

NUR WEITER SO


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2006)

@Fez, grobis: Also das war ja wohl nur noch ein Fun-Fread, oder?  
Als was anderes habe ich das nicht Verstanden! Weil ernsthaft kann man die Bike-Abteilung bei Wal-Mart nicht betrachten. Ansonsten gäbe es hier sicher auch genug Freads bezüglich des Werkverkaufs von Fischer, wo man dann 2. und 3. Klassige Ware kaufen kann (Wie kann Schrott 2. oder 3.Klassig sein????).  
Also lasst doch den Leuten den Spaß!


----------



## Wooly (23. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also lasst doch den Leuten den Spaß!




pohhaaaaaa puhhhhhhh  hahohoho !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man mal in Bikeläden in anderen Städten war kommt einem der lokale Einzelhandel hier um so erbärmlicher vor..

war neulich im "Bike Department Ost" Leipzig... da fällste tot um, auf das was bei denen allein unter der Ladentheke liegt wäre so mancher Internetversender neidisch. Und das Sortiment an Rahmen und Rädern - woah. Dabei gibts dort nicht mal Berge.
Dazu gibts n halbes dutzend kleinerer Läden für Studenten und Kurierkompatible Fahrräder in der Innenstadt.


----------



## Waldgeist (23. Oktober 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Wenn man mal in Bikeläden in anderen Städten war kommt einem der lokale Einzelhandel hier um so erbärmlicher vor..
> 
> war neulich im "Bike Department Ost" Leipzig... da fällste tot um, auf das was bei denen allein unter der Ladentheke liegt wäre so mancher Internetversender neidisch. Und das Sortiment an Rahmen und Rädern - woah. Dabei gibts dort nicht mal Berge.
> Dazu gibts n halbes dutzend kleinerer Läden für Studenten und Kurierkompatible Fahrräder in der Innenstadt.



dafür ehemalige Braunkohletagebaue, die können auch ganz interessant sein.


----------



## keroson (23. Oktober 2006)

das nennt sich Aufbau Ost


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Oktober 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> dafür ehemalige Braunkohletagebaue, die können auch ganz interessant sein.



Genau  
bin da auch mit ein paar Bekannten von dem Laden im Braunkohle-Loch biken gewesen. Tolles Gelände, und keine Menschenseele im ganzen Umkreis. Da könnte man einen riesigen MTB Spielplatz draus machen..



keroson schrieb:


> das nennt sich Aufbau Ost



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> das nennt sich Aufbau Ost



komm Süsser nicht aufregen, ihr bekommt ja jetzt dafür ne Elite Uni ...


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Oktober 2006)

Nein, die haben wir schon lange. Jetzt dürfen wir sie auch so nenen.


----------



## wookie (24. Oktober 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> war neulich im "Bike Department Ost" Leipzig... da fällste tot um, auf das was bei denen allein unter der Ladentheke liegt...



Da sag mal einer die Kaufkraft wäre dort so gering


----------



## tobi_gt (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich war heute in diesem Walmart. Die Radabteilung ist gut. Ideale Fahrräder für die Stadt. Nicht als Sportgerät gedacht, aber das sollte wohl klar sein. Das Spamgebabbel in dem Thread hier ist auf jeden Fall wenig hilfreich.


----------



## grobis (28. Oktober 2006)

tobi_gt schrieb:


> Ich war heute in diesem Walmart. Die Radabteilung ist gut. Ideale Fahrräder für die Stadt. Nicht als Sportgerät gedacht, aber das sollte wohl klar sein. Das Spamgebabbel in dem Thread hier ist auf jeden Fall wenig hilfreich.



Hat der WALMarkt nun auch schon zw. 0:00 und 3:02 Uhr geöffnet?


----------

